# Saw a good deal on an R6 could be a scam though



## ladigitaltech (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi group I am looking at an R6 on a selling app. the guy is out of state
Gave me a serial number 112024004978
Anyone who owns an R6 able to tell me if this serial number sequence looks legitimate ?The seller guy wants 1500 7k shots on it ever seen a deal like this? Not sure what to do I can use my credit card to buy it via paypal thanks David


----------



## unfocused (Jun 24, 2021)

ladigitaltech said:


> Hi group I am looking at an R6 but the guy is out of state
> Gave me a serial number 112024004978
> Anyone able to tell me if this serial looks legitimate guy wants 1500 7k shots on it ever seen a deal like this? Not sure what to do I can use my credit card thanks David


This isn't enough information for anyone to give you good advice. Since the seller accepts credit cards, is it a retail business? If it is an individual, why are they asking you for your credit card number? How did you find out about the offer? Give everyone the full story and people might have a better idea if it is suspicious or not, but ultimately, there is no way anyone on this forum can tell you whether or not it is legitimate. 

In recent weeks, the R6 used has sold for between $1,800 and $2,400 on eBay. There are some used ones on Canon Price Watch from B&H and KEH, going from $2,000 to $2,500. New price through his street price program is $2,450. Anything outside this range is a red flag. 

Can you afford to lose $1,500 and have your credit card information stolen? Then go for it.


----------



## ladigitaltech (Jun 24, 2021)

unfocused said:


> This isn't enough information for anyone to give you good advice. Since the seller accepts credit cards, is it a retail business? If it is an individual, why are they asking you for your credit card number? How did you find out about the offer? Give everyone the full story and people might have a better idea if it is suspicious or not, but ultimately, there is no way anyone on this forum can tell you whether or not it is legitimate.
> 
> In recent weeks, the R6 used has sold for between $1,800 and $2,400 on eBay. There are some used ones on Canon Price Watch from B&H and KEH, going from $2,000 to $2,500. New price through his street price program is $2,450. Anything outside this range is a red flag.
> 
> Can you afford to lose $1,500 and have your credit card information stolen? Then go for it.





unfocused said:


> This isn't enough information for anyone to give you good advice. Since the seller accepts credit cards, is it a retail business? If it is an individual, why are they asking you for your credit card number? How did you find out about the offer? Give everyone the full story and people might have a better idea if it is suspicious


----------



## ladigitaltech (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi appreciate the reply I updated the post I am asking if anyone who owns an r6 can tell me if the serial number looks legitimate I am not giving the guy my credit card I meant I can oay for it with a credit card so I have protection


----------



## Czardoom (Jun 24, 2021)

Which selling site is it? One you've bought from before? Do they offer any type of fraud protection or money-back guarantee? What about the seller - how many sales/feedback? 

Generally speaking, if it looks too good to be true, it is.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 25, 2021)

Caution: the ad could be for a Leica R6, whose value is far lower, if brand wasn't specified.
Anyway, like my predecessors already said, if it's a Canon R6, too good to be true (could even be a stolen one !).


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 7, 2021)

So, did you buy the camera? was is a scam?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2021)

A fool and his money are soon parted. 99.99 % scam, why even bother with it. He may accept Paypal and then send you a box of rocks. Since there is a delivery and tracking, you may spend months trying to get a refund.


----------

